# No Fap thread



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Every time I've participated in No Fap November, I've failed on the 1st week. I hope I can pull it off next year.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> Every time I've participated in No Fap November, I've failed on the 1st week. I hope I can pull it off next year.


Next year? Lol why not now. Just monitor how many days can u last


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Next year? Lol why not now. Just monitor how many days can u last


good point


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> Lol xD i wish i have a bf so i could make no fap better xD


Why don't you just get one then you silly goose


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Toru Okada said:


> Why don't you just get one then you silly goose


Honestly I'm afraid of dicks. XD


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Sure, why not. I'm a bit late to the party but whatever


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

Humm @atamagasuita type revelations. Will speak about the secretions in her panties on the Internets 
Oversharing as a trait is noted :laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Humm @atamagasuita type revelations. Will speak about the secretions in her panties on the Internets
> Oversharing as a trait is noted :laughing:


Lol too bad you haven't seen my posted pic. XD i removed it lololol xD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Angelo said:


> Sure, why not. I'm a bit late to the party but whatever


Okay game!! XD Let's get it on


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Lol too bad you haven't seen my posted pic. XD i removed it lololol xD


Well you havent seen my sexy pic. Maybe if ya pass my test i'll pm it to ya :tongue:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Well you havent seen my sexy pic. Maybe if ya pass my test i'll pm it to ya :tongue:


Send me.xD lol wtf is a test? R u fucking testing me? Lololololol. XD sorry just marked me failed already. XD I'm just a waste of your time


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Send me.xD lol wtf is a test? R u fucking testing me? Lololololol. XD sorry just marked me failed already. XD I'm just a waste of your time


Whats to say i even have a sexy pic. But maybe i do and this is the internet. I don't wanna be a meme :laughing:
Everyone is a waste of my time but some times wasting time is fun. Like this banter on here. Its fun :wink:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Whats to say i even have a sexy pic. But maybe i do and this is the internet. I don't wanna be a meme :laughing:
> Everyone is a waste of my time but some times wasting time is fun. Like this banter on here. Its fun :wink:


Pm me and send me that sexy thang


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Not gonna join, but I wish everybody good luck with trying.

My balls hurt already after 2 weeks, so not gonna go there.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Not gonna join, but I wish everybody good luck with trying.
> 
> My balls hurt already after 2 weeks, so not gonna go there.


Hahahahahha!!!!!!!! XD how big does your ball gets in two weeks?


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Hahahahahha!!!!!!!! XD how big does your ball gets in two weeks?


Big enough to cum 3 times as hard as normal already.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Big enough to cum 3 times as hard as normal already.


Does it squirt when it does like that? Like until the ceiling?


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Does it squirt when it does like that? Like until the ceiling?


Never measured the distance, but I don't think ill make the ceiling xD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Never measured the distance, but I don't think ill make the ceiling xD


Oh weak. Don't fap until one month and there, you'll gonna squirt until the ceiling. I already gave you your life goal for now. Please pursue it and live a happy life.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Oh weak. Don't fap until one month and there, you'll gonna squirt until the ceiling. I already gave you your life goal for now. Please pursue it and live a happy life.


I don't think i'll be able to walk normally after 1 month of not fapping.. LOL.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> I don't think i'll be able to walk normally after 1 month of not fapping.. LOL.


Lol is blue balls real


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Lol is blue balls real


Oh believe me it is. Well, my balls dont litterally turn blue or w/e. But they are overly sensitive, and not in a positive way.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Oh believe me it is. Well, my balls dont litterally turn blue or w/e. But they are overly sensitive, and not in a positive way.


Sensitive like, when you're on full balls when it's touched, it will explode?


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Blue Balls
the excrutiating pain a man receives when his balls swell to the size of coconuts because of lack of sex, unfinished bjs, and just not cummin when he knows he should. 

^ That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I wanna get some blue balls. XD 


Or maybe i already gave one lololol


Day 3 streak: i didn't masturbated eventhough i wear t-back. XD i removed it because it's not really comfortable lol xD because the fuck the "T" on my butt is being eaten by my crack lol xD 

So i have to remove it and change comfortable panties. XD 

So i didn't fapagain!! yeyyy!  

I think, having no crush helps i guess. I just started realizing that i should not get a crush anymore. 

Because having a crush is like, your crush holds you mentally and you can only move according to him. It's like chess. He made the first move on the board and yes he had the chance to move as he wish like he's on the offensive side and you're on the defense side.. Or maybe it's vice versa.. Like you feel like your emotions are being controlled like you don't even know if he likes you or not or whatever because having a crush in the Internet sucks. XD 

Because it's too one way. 

So i have no crush anymore. I can do whatever the fuck i want now and doesn't care anymore because well i don't know i feel like I'm always the one efforting.. Because I'm actually an "aggressor" in socionics.. But the problem with agressors are, they can just easily fed up (on my case lol) if i think there's nothing happening or I'm just too impatient and i don't like playing games lol. It's like yes or no.. No "maybe" because "maybe" is Bullshit. XD 

Love me or hate me. That's the only choice.

No fucking "maybe" because you're being gay. XDD

My principles on love affair lol xD 

That's why I'm still single until now..

And i think will be forever. 

But i don't care. Because i want relationships that's good without effort lol xD 

Is there something like that that exists? XD 

Nothing so fuck this shit called "relationship" or "love"

It's just two opposite sexs making life complicated. That's all there to it.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

> But i don't care. Because i want relationships that's good without effort lol xD
> 
> Is there something like that that exists? XD
> 
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Amen to that.


Besides friendship is much much 200% better.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Besides friendship is much much 200% better.


At least friendship isn't always drama.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> At least friendship isn't always drama.


Yes just choose wisely ;p 

Actually i have been in a relationship of 7 years before and all it brought was emptiness and misery 

So i will never bet on a relationship again


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I never even got that far in a relationship yet. But I always tend to feel misunderstood which causes drama from either my side or the other. I feel like these days I'm more leaning towards being schizoid or w/e. I just prefer to be alone for 99% of the time.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

No fap seems like a good idea to clear your mind of useless junk. It is like being a monk to be more spiritual. It happens to many people when they get really busy with projects, overtime and deadlines at work. Hope it works out.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Thanks.. Today i still hadn't Fap hahahahahahaha

I feel so accomplished like for real. XD 


I became god lolololol jk ;p


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's like i wanna challenge myself like someone send me something sexy gooo


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Best I lasted was 4 months. My dong was like a flare gun that shot high up the sky after that period.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> Best I lasted was 4 months. My dong was like a flare gun that shot high up the sky after that period.


Hahahahah! XD it must be hard for me to be a guy as well xDDD


I fapped today. And i felt confident and good. XDDDD maybe tomorrow I'll reset my record. Because duhh. It's cold , my boobs are so soft and tender and i feel so sexy and, yesssss.. Why not deprived myself with little vaginal exercise right? 


I exercised my vagina today. Streak 0


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Joke.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Joke.


Oh.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> Oh.


I posted nudes then i edited it. XD


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I posted nudes then i edited it. XD


looks like I missed out.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> looks like I missed out.


Booooh. XD


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

If i was to give you a hand would that constitute flapping or massage ?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> If i was to give you a hand would that constitute flapping or massage ?


Massage is better though just keep off the private parts


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Massage is better though just keep off the private parts


Well leave them till last :wink:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Well leave them till last :wink:


Lol fucking bitch xD


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> It's like i wanna challenge myself like someone send me something sexy gooo


Hmm, some 'goo'. It'll sure add to your challenge.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> Hmm, some 'goo'. It'll sure add to your challenge.


Hahahahahahha xD lol fukin "goo" 

It's actually, "go!!!!!!!!"

XD


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Hahahahahahha xD lol fukin "goo"
> 
> It's actually, "go!!!!!!!!"
> 
> XD


Well, actual goo can count though 

* *




I have a bit of goo


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> Well, actual goo can count though
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Fuckk. Are u referring to your premature ejaculation??!!! Omgggggggggg!!!!!!! （(／＿；)／）


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Fuckk. Are u referring to your premature ejaculation??!!! Omgggggggggg!!!!!!! （(／＿；)／）


Sssssshhhhhh, don't refer it as that, it doesn't "come" that early.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> Sssssshhhhhh, don't refer it as that, it doesn't "come" that early.


So tell me the order. Like, will it get hard at first or will it.. Ahhhh. I know the order

1. It will get hard first
2. It will cry
3. It will get harder
4. It will sneeze


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> So tell me the order. Like, will it get hard at first or will it.. Ahhhh. I know the order
> 
> 1. It will get hard first
> 2. It will cry
> ...


Correct :wink:

* *




What about a live demonstration of it :wink: . I'll need visual help though from you.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> Correct :wink:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


You have your own dick lol. I don't have. Live demonstration ain't necessary


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> You have your own dick lol. I don't have. Live demonstration ain't necessary


I was referring to myself when I said live demonstration I perhaps do. 

* *




I may need your help though.



I hope I don't get banned for this :laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Emulsions said:


> I was referring to myself when I said live demonstration I perhaps do.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Whoops. I cannot promise that  

Lol why do i feel like I'm a whore now. Maybe i should apply as a hostess because it seems like it's my life's path.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Day 1 didn't masturbate although i am wanting to earlier but then i don't know I'm stupid bitch


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Day 1? :shocked:

Seems like someone got too sensitive between the legs :laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Day 1? :shocked:
> 
> Seems like someone got too sensitive between the legs :laughing:


It's so cold  here hahaha. I need warmth for survival purpose


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> It's so cold  here hahaha. I need warmth for survival purpose


There are many other ways to get warm :tongue:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sybow said:


> There are many other ways to get warm :tongue:


I need to get warm inside


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I need to get warm inside


Well.. okay. I guess that kind of justifies it. Just a little though! Plenty of people couldve helped you feel warm inside so you didnt have to fap :tongue:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't actually know i hate my past lol


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't actually know i hate my past lol


I'm not fond of mines either. At age 18 I was severely depressed, which is why I said you could redo it all. Just 18 years old and you start all over.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Well that's actually pretty exciting because it will literally change the course of my life

But then, i just accept my bad past as it is.. Because it made me stronger and i learned from it anyways.

I wouldn't be a super mbti user if it weren't for my past


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Well that's actually pretty exciting because it will literally change the course of my life
> 
> But then, i just accept my bad past as it is.. Because it made me stronger and i learned from it anyways.
> 
> I wouldn't be a super mbti user if it weren't for my past


Well, its yor choice then :tongue:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

FUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS USED TO BE IN HEALTH AND FITNESSSS


HAVING NO FAP IS HEALTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CANT I JUST BE HEALTHY FOR ONCE?????????????????????????? T__________________________T

Anyways, 

DAY 3 OF NO FAP. NO FAP WEDNESDAY

I did not touch myself today. The last time i touched myself was Saturday i guess? because its too COLD i think im gonna be sick.. OH DAYUM ITS ACTUALLY SUNDAY 

SO MY LAST FAP WAS SUNDAY..

I feel so weak.. like seriously. I slept for about 1 hour and i just thought about life and then, i suddenly got depressed then i get naked and feel the cold.... and then i touched my boobs. my boobs are not flappy. its like lemons actually, just soft. like i think my boobs are delicious to be be sucked. because my two ex's used to love my boobs a lot hihi.

Then, i touched myself. hihi. Then i felt alive and i got energized by fapping like everything made sense now..

i started to get up my bed from thinking about life and masturbating after,, then, i started picking up the dirt in my room and then, doing my own laundry.. and then, eating as well.  then buying groceries and well, i live alone.. 

Its not that lonely actually. i rarely get lonely.  

because actually i have lots of things that should be doing like masturbating and stuff lolol XD

thats all. im actually ovulating right now.. my vagina flesh is very soft and tight and its really wet and warm. hihi

i stopped using DILDOS inside my pussy because i can feel than the shape of my vagina inside was already molded like a DILDO HEAD which aint good.

and real penis doesnt vibrate.

actually, im thinking if i should get a Fuck bud here? but thinking of it, i dont like anyone in my current place right now. i used to have a crush but i moved places... so there.. maybe i wasnt meant to be a whore i guess? And my horniness and my sexiness is only reserved to a special ONE. hihi <3


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Day 5: No fap


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

These things never work ... meh


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Day 6 no fap.

 i didn't fap yesterday and today


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

@atamagasuita, the mods may have moved because the nature of this topic typically leads to sexually explicit material; there are ppl really sensitive about stuff like that


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Or maybe they thought you're looking for a relationship ... so they put it in the relationship section :laughing:

there's a lid for every pot! and somewhere out there is a really wonderful person who badly wants a relationship with a girl who advertises her moisture level to the general public.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Lolololololol xD 

Oniichan enryoushinaide, ochinchin wo manko ni irete kudasai


----------



## fieryelf (Mar 28, 2016)

I've been on nofap for almost a year, I keep relapsing every 3 weeks though :/ I think the longest I've done was 32 days.

I've been trying to distance myself from porn and get closer to women instead... Not that I've had much success there yet but it's been good for my self confidence.

By the way, you always make the best threads atamagasuita haha


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

fieryelf said:


> I've been on nofap for almost a year, I keep relapsing every 3 weeks though :/ I think the longest I've done was 32 days.
> 
> I've been trying to distance myself from porn and get closer to women instead... Not that I've had much success there yet but it's been good for my self confidence.
> 
> By the way, you always make the best threads atamagasuita haha


Aww thanks. Ikr? Lololololololol xDDDDDDD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Day 7 of no fap yayyy! I have self-control

Hahahah xDD


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Day 7 of no fap yayyy! I have self-control
> 
> Hahahah xDD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


>


So tell me how does it apply on girl's vagina


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> So tell me how does it apply on girl's vagina


They are working on a prototype for 'vaginas' at the moment


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> They are working on a prototype for 'vaginas' at the moment


Probably this


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Probably this


Ooooh, a 'chestitty' belt !!!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> Ooooh, a 'chestitty' belt !!!


Fuck r u *****


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Fuck r u *****


Heck no ... I am a 'ho-bo' !


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> Heck no ... I am a 'ho-bo' !


Homosexual bored person?


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Homosexual bored person?


I just pulled that out of my ass :laughin: ( but I do happen to be a hobosexual )


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> I just pulled that out of my ass :laughin: ( but I do happen to be a hobosexual )


So you're a hobo or a ****?


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> So you're a hobo or a ****?


Hobosexual : Noun. (plural hobosexuals) A person sexually attracted to “tramps”.










Now, I feel like I had dissected a frog ... :| ( just discovered that there is something called amputee porn ) O_O


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> Hobosexual : Noun. (plural hobosexuals) A person sexually attracted to “tramps”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's also midget porn


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> There's also midget porn


I know about that ... but "amputees with titties", :shocked:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> I know about that ... but "amputees with titties", :shocked:


Well amputees have vaginas and penises too


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Well amputees have vaginas and penises too


Gaaah ! Now I remember what they looked like, I saw this artificial pussy,tits torso combo ... they looked like that ! ( with the addition of a head perhaps ) :crazy: xD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> Gaaah ! Now I remember what they looked like, I saw this artificial pussy,tits torso combo ... they looked like that ! ( with the addition of a head perhaps ) :crazy: xD


They're humans too


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> They're humans too


Of course they are wait... you're talking about the 'amputees' right ? They just happen to resemble these things... Anyhow, I am limp now... Fuck you SSRIs ! :frustrating:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> Of course they are wait... you're talking about the 'amputees' right ? They just happen to resemble these things... Anyhow, I am limp now... Fuck you SSRIs ! :frustrating:


Whats ssris are that Russian code


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Whats ssris are that Russian code




Antidepressants :crying:

Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors are a class of drugs that are typically used as antidepressants in the treatment of major depressive disorder and anxiety disorders.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> Antidepressants :crying:
> 
> Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors are a class of drugs that are typically used as antidepressants in the treatment of major depressive disorder and anxiety disorders.


Does it help you


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Does it help you


what ? fapping or anti depressants ? well, they both help in some way ... and they both are a problem as well, I don't want to get away from both of them. It's a funny thing that anti depressants actually keep me away for the fap ( actually you can fap but it's nearly impossible to cross the finishing line) ... works great if you have a partner sometimes though, ( cos you just keep going on and on hahaha)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

subzhero said:


> what ? fapping or anti depressants ? well, they both help in some way ... and they both are a problem as well, I don't want to get away from both of them. It's a funny thing that anti depressants actually keep me away for the fap ( actually you can fap but it's nearly impossible to cross the finishing line) ... works great if you have a partner sometimes though, ( cos you just keep going on and on hahaha)


I'm already fed up with dicks so I'm trying to be alone. Maybe next year I'll find dicks


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Once the clock hits January 1st in 2021 I'm going to see just how long I can go without busting a nut.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Crowbo said:


> Once the clock hits January 1st in 2021 I'm going to see just how long I can go without busting a nut.


Does that mean you have to do that right before new year? So you can start fresh?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

KindaSnob! said:


> Does that mean you have to do that right before new year? So you can start fresh?


Specifically, not before New Years but on the day of New Years at the very beginning of 2021.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

To fap or not to fap. That's the question. I find it useful a few times a week just to ease off the tension.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm on a SSRI so I have no desire to have sex nor touch myself, lol. TMI: I started taking Zoloft in September. It's been almost 5 months I haven't masturbated.


----------

